# Niagara Music Awards



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

First annual Niagara Music Awards to take place on March 25th at the Niagara Centre for the Performing Arts.

Awards and live music. I see that Pink Floyd Niagara is up for an award. They put on a great show. Got a chance to take that in last year.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've recently started a project with a local singer/songwriter by the name of Cheryl Ryan who has been nominated for an award on her last cd.

As the award was for her and her band, which is no longer in physical existence, she has invited me and the other two musicians on this current project to attend the ceremony with her.

My first thoughts were to abstain as I was not originally involved but I must say that it has me intrigued and I am reconsidering.


----------

